

HTML5 game tutorial - Make a snake game using HTML5 canvas and Jquery - clbrook
http://thecodeplayer.com/walkthrough/html5-game-tutorial-make-a-snake-game-using-html5-canvas-jquery

======
clbrook
Either choose view code or play walkthrough. I prefer the view code, but the
play walkthrough has speed-up options.

